# Periods after BFN



## Secrethair (Feb 18, 2016)

Im am due my first period after the initial BFN period and I am experiencing lots of pelvic pain. 
I have Crohns too and it has made me flare so I constantly need the toilet but the pain is more uterusy.
Is this normal or do I need to call someone?


----------



## Aley (Dec 13, 2016)

I struggle a lot with my periods 6 months after my failed cycle, random pains, sometimes I get heavy periods, sometimes unusual light ones. 
I also have painful ovulation. 
With your history of Crohns I would ask your doctor though, just in case it’s not ivf related. 
I will repeat my smear as I had previous issues, again, just in case.


----------

